# Ripshot



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Are any of you using a ripshot archery release strap system? I just got mine and the first thing I noticed was how tight my groups got. I found the ripshot easy to adjust. I can tell that I am using the correct back muscles to pull the bow back as my back muscles are wondering why I am suddenly using them. I am hoping to reduce or eliminate any shoulder, wrist or elbow injuries..


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thought I read about this on AT awhile ago where a guy was using it with a sprained wrist or something... 
Just googled it to make sure it was same thing and found this link to a thread here at MS..
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=271949

I watched the video in the link and found it very interesting...
Have to give this try next season..I dint realize it could be adapted to other releases..


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

That looks like a pretty cool set up. I wonder what it costs?


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

It is about $90.00 I think. Comes with a dvd and all the different release adapters. Oh instructions too.


----------

